# Kohler CH20 Oil Pressure Issues



## djdietz (Nov 13, 2011)

Recently overhauled a Kohler CH20 in a Walker Mower. Completed engine, installed in mower and used under load for about 2 hours.

Engine ran fine. Next time I used it, the low oil pressure buzzer went off. Sometimes buzzer does not sound and engine sounds normal. Other times the top end sounds dry.

I removed engine and tore down hoping to find a missing o ring or detached pickup tube on oil pump but everything looks fine.

I used plastiguage to measure main rod bearings...they measure within tolerance.

I might blame it on oil pressure sensor but there is a noticeable change in the sound of the top end of engine at different intermittent times...not always but sometimes.

Here are a few things I am wondering about:


Used fresh 10W-30 oil and added Lucas Break-In Addititive after overhaul.
When oil pump gear was reinstalled, I turned the timing mark toward case cover (opposite of how it came apart) because the pump would bind if reinstalled the original way. The gear "looks" the same either side???
Installed a new cam shaft with proper shim.
One lifter on each side of engine was solid and would not move down when compressed with end of push rod on work bench. One lifter was soft and the other moves only about an 1/8 inch.

I am really confused on this one...why does the oil pressure come and go??

Any ideas would be appreciated.

Thank You.


----------

